# Post Count Test



## Chris of Arabia (May 19, 2008)

Like it says


----------



## Arch (May 19, 2008)

so i think the results conclude that you do indeed need more


----------



## Chris of Arabia (May 19, 2008)

Can I have the ones back that you relieved me of then?


----------



## LaFoto (May 19, 2008)

I lost about 100 posts, too, Chris. So we're in the same boat!


----------



## Corry (May 19, 2008)

200 here.


----------



## Jeff Canes (May 20, 2008)

is this spam?


----------



## Jeff Canes (May 20, 2008)

Jeff Canes said:


> is this spam?


are is this spam

So what happen to lower post count


----------



## clarinetJWD (Jun 20, 2008)

test.  Yep, this spam post definitely added to my post count


----------



## clarinetJWD (Jun 20, 2008)

So well in fact, I think I may do it again!


----------



## Chris of Arabia (Jun 20, 2008)

Pray tell why dig this up again? :scratch:


----------



## thinkricky (Jun 20, 2008)

test


----------



## thinkricky (Jun 20, 2008)

test?


----------



## clarinetJWD (Jun 20, 2008)

Chris of Arabia said:


> Pray tell why dig this up again? :scratch:



Because I love hiding random things in the test forum.  And because it's awesome.  And because _I'm_ awesome.  Any more questions?

:lmao:


----------



## clarinetJWD (Jun 24, 2008)

Testing to make sure it still works.


----------



## clarinetJWD (Jun 24, 2008)

Yep, still works.


----------



## doenoe (Jun 24, 2008)

you sure?
oh yeah, still works


----------



## Moglex (Jun 26, 2008)

Does it work for everyone?


----------



## Moglex (Jun 26, 2008)

Nine down 5,999,999,991 to go!


----------



## matt-l (Jun 26, 2008)

works for me!


----------



## matt-l (Jun 26, 2008)

one more test, can't be to sure!


----------



## clarinetJWD (Jun 29, 2008)

matt-l said:


> one more test, can't be to sure!



You're telling me...


----------



## Corry (Jun 29, 2008)

And y'all call ME a spammer!


----------



## Hertz van Rental (Jun 29, 2008)

I make posts and my count goes _down_


----------



## Chris of Arabia (Jun 29, 2008)

Bed posts?


----------



## Hertz van Rental (Jun 29, 2008)

Goal posts, dummy.


----------



## Chris of Arabia (Jun 29, 2008)

Should I ask what type of count, or would that be too much some to handle?


----------



## Hertz van Rental (Jun 29, 2008)

Dracula, of course.
He goes down a treat.


----------



## Antarctican (Jun 29, 2008)

Oh dear, my post failed the test. Making it, well, 'dumb as a post'.


----------



## Hertz van Rental (Jun 29, 2008)

Post-modern?
Post-haste?
Post as a newt?


----------



## Antarctican (Jun 29, 2008)

posthumous?

postmortem?


----------



## lockwood81 (Jun 29, 2008)

Postal...

Yes this did raise my post count...it must still be working.


----------



## matt-l (Jun 29, 2008)

still don't see how it does

oh wait, now i do


----------



## Big Bully (Jun 29, 2008)

Well lets see I had 4000 something.. now what is it?


----------



## Big Bully (Jun 29, 2008)

Wow lookie there it raised it one, or more. I'm not sure.. Let me check this again.


----------



## Big Bully (Jun 29, 2008)

Yep it works it keeps raising. 

Anyone else rising to the occassion? Hertz... don't answer that.. hahahaha


----------



## Hertz van Rental (Jun 30, 2008)

Don't answer what?


----------



## clarinetJWD (Jul 1, 2008)

Oh, dear...I've awoken a monster.


----------



## Big Bully (Jul 1, 2008)

Hertz van Rental said:


> Don't answer what?


 

You know damn well what not to answer.


----------



## clarinetJWD (Jul 3, 2008)

Big Bully said:


> Yep it works it keeps raising.
> 
> *Anyone else rising to the occassion?* Hertz... don't answer that.. hahahaha



Yep.


----------



## matt-l (Jul 3, 2008)

hmm..


----------



## matt-l (Jul 3, 2008)

yep still rising


----------



## Big Bully (Jul 3, 2008)

By jove I think I've got it....


----------



## Big Bully (Jul 3, 2008)

I post and miraculously my count gets higher!


----------



## Big Bully (Jul 3, 2008)

Imagine that!


----------



## Big Bully (Jul 3, 2008)

I mean... hahahhahaha WHO KNEW!!! hhahahahahaha


----------



## Overread (Jul 3, 2008)




----------



## Big Bully (Jul 3, 2008)

Overread said:


>


 


I know!!! I mean.... YEAH ME!!!


----------



## Overread (Jul 3, 2008)

your on a roll - so what is the next challenge to beat?


----------



## Big Bully (Jul 3, 2008)

Hmm good question... Any ideas?


----------



## Overread (Jul 3, 2008)

hmm the new social groups?
tags?


----------



## Big Bully (Jul 3, 2008)

Yeah what is up with that guy coming on here trying to take people away from TPF?


----------



## Overread (Jul 3, 2008)

haha no not him  - I meant the social groups in TPF!
look in your User CP and on the left is a new thing!
Social groups!

and a friends thingy too!


----------



## Big Bully (Jul 3, 2008)

Hahaha my bad.. I didn't see that..


----------



## Big Bully (Jul 3, 2008)

I am in the Small town and Western US groups.


----------



## kundalini (Jul 3, 2008)

Overread said:


> haha no not him - I meant the social groups in TPF!
> look in your User CP and on the left is a new thing!
> Social groups!
> 
> and a friends thingy too!


You mean it possible to have friends here?  Who knew!

But does that mean I need to be friendly to have friends?  Oh who the hell am I kidding and who the phu¢q would want to be my friend anyways?  I'm going back under the bridge and sulk for a while.  *tamps foot soundly on the floor...err, I mean the muddy path*


----------



## Big Bully (Jul 3, 2008)

kundalini said:


> You mean it possible to have friends here? Who knew!
> 
> But does that mean I need to be friendly to have friends? Oh who the hell am I kidding and who the phu¢q would want to be my friend anyways? I'm going back under the bridge and sulk for a while. *tamps foot soundly on the floor...err, I mean the muddy path*


 

HAHAha You crack me up!! You are just too damn funny!

I have heard through the grapevine that it IS possible to have friends here, and EVERYONE wants you!!! :hail:


----------



## clarinetJWD (Jul 5, 2008)

Trying to make this more like Myspace...BAH!  (I still refuse to go to any myspace page)


----------

